# Sticky  PS3 Surround Sound System



## Reviews Bot

*PS3 Surround Sound System*

*Description:*
Surround Sound System is the first single speaker audio solution designed specifically for the PS3 System. It utilizes Sony's proprietary S-Force technology to create the equivalent of a five speaker surround sound system. This device comes with specialized sound fields and sound modes designed specifically to enhance the gaming experience. The system features a sleek design that matches perfectly with the PS3 system and delivers dynamic sound without the clutter of a traditional home theater system.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sony*EAN*0711719805700*Feature*Proprietary S-Force technology creates the equivalent of five-speaker surround sound
Four sound fields (standard, stereo, vivid, dynamic) and two sound modes (night, dialogue) designed specifically for gaming
2.1 channels
I ntegrated subwoofer for added convenience
Sleek and compact design matching PS3 system aesthetics*Label*Sony Computer Entertainment*Manufacturer*Sony Computer Entertainment*MPN*PS398057*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*6.5 inches*Package Length*30.2 inches*Package Weight*8.35 pounds*Package Width*7 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*PS398057*ProductGroup*Video Games*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Sony Computer Entertainment*SKU*DH98057*Studio*Sony Computer Entertainment*Title*PS3 Surround Sound System*UPC*711719805700*UPCList - UPCListElement*711719805700*Item Weight*8 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*0711719805700
98057*Model*98057*Platform*PlayStation 3*ReleaseDate*2010-10-01*OperatingSystem*PlayStation 3*HardwarePlatform*Playstation 3


----------

